# has anyone...



## fly boy (May 5, 2009)

actually jammed an AK-47 in the life of the gun becuase it is said that you could leave it in a dead body for a year come back and fire 

and if they never have how could it jam?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2009)

Okay, so you're asking does the AK ever jam? I haven't fired one, but from what I've heard, they are very reliable. Just do routine maitenance on it, and it should fire without problems. You don't own an AK do you?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 5, 2009)

Not sure about jamming anytime, Flyboy, but I do believe that Ak's will have a lesser chance of jamming than say M-16's. Hell, you can do push ups on AK's and they won't break, even though they are light as hell.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

I own one. Never had it jam. But don't think for a minute they never jam.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3sUxh26cgs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0NkxqRR6XM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ZQ4AGkiP0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYauOv0-I6Y_


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2009)

They can stovepipe jam, right Matt?


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Yep. You name it. It can happen in an AK. Well everything except blockage of the "direct gas impingement" on the bolt, since the AK has a piston and does not operate like the M-16.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2009)

I have fired plenty of AK's and my father owns one. I personally have never had one jam on me, however if you do not think it will you are fooling yourself. 

Sure it is a very reliable weapon, but it is still mechanical. It can and will jam...


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

I own a couple of AR-15s. They have never jammed either. Adler has hit it right on the head. If you don't take care of any weapon, it is guaranteed to malfunction. Now I do believe the AK will take more abuse in this area. But then again the tolerances are much greater and the accuracy is also MUCH worse. But it is more than accurate enough.


----------



## seesul (May 5, 2009)

In the army I used to use a Czech sub-machine gun Sa vz. 58. Even it looks like AK47 the inner mechanism is totally diferent and developed by Czechs.
It never jammed to me.

Czechoslovakian army did a comparing test of AK47 and and Sa vz. 58.
Each shooter shot 20.000 buletts and after each 3rd magazine they cooled the whole gun in the water. Both guns had only 1 problem during this test (!), don´t know anything about the problem on AK47, Sa.vz.58 had broken spring of the lock (don´t know if it´s a correct English word of this part of the gun)...


----------



## glennasher (May 12, 2009)

We borrowed some Egyptian AKs from the Special Forces armory for some cross training when I was in the 82nd Abn Div. They were pretty worn out and beat up, but they worked fine, until we got some bad ammo. A couple of the rifles would yank the rear of the case head completely off the case, leaving that portion in the chamber. When the bolt tried to chamber another round, it made "The Jam from Hell". 
I'm still not sure if it was a bad chamber in two rifles, or a bad batch of ammo, but we WERE able to clear them and continue on with the training, by sticking a tight patch on a cleaning rod, and twisting it around in the chamber until the rough portion of the case caught in the patch material, and we could withdraw the remnants. That took too long for comfort, but it worked.
It sure says a lot about AK extractors, that they could pull a case head off the case and keep right on working. Those things shot like crap, but they weren't match rifles anyway.
All told, I think I'd rather have an M16, though, I like to hit what I aim at.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2009)

Ive used the AK in combat and in all the rounds I fired, it jammed once on me, and I had been crawlin around in the mud for 2+ days... Cleaned it when we could, but when it mattered, it jammed on the 5th round of the second mag I was usin.....


----------



## tomo pauk (May 15, 2009)

I've had the AK-47 two times, 1st time an ex-Yu model (during my draft service in the JNA) and second time the Russian (called 'Lithuanian' here  ; during the days in Croatian army. The 1st was used with ex-Yu ammo exclusively, the other one mostly with Hungarian ammo.
None of the two ever jammed, but we all cleaned them regurarily though. 

And,during the JNA days, if my rifle was spotted muddy while I have time to clean it, the punishment would've been issued within the seconds.


----------



## timshatz (May 15, 2009)

Own and fired both the Chinese version of the civilian AK (MAK-90) and the M-16 (AR-15). Also a CEMTE (knockoff of the FN FAL). None have ever jammed. But I clean almost as often as I shoot them.

One thing about the MAK90, it is horrible, absolutely terrible, in regards to accuracy. Anything over 100 yards (and that is pushing it), forget it. The AR-15 and the CETME are about the same in regards to accuracy. But I am an average shooter so the refinements of one or the other may be lost on me.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2009)

I don't have a CETME (wish I did), but the AK accuracy is not great. But good enough. Even at 100yds. Hell I wouldn't want someone with a pistol shooting at me at 100yds. At 100yds a crummy pistol shot might average 4-5MOA (16-20 spread) at 100yds. I know I can. It suprised me.

I have been to the range with my M1 Carbine. They had a 16in gong at the 100yd line. Standing up off hand I could hit that thing with every shot. Never missing with the notoriously poor accuracy Carbine. And I suck as a marksman, I assure you. Have a massive flinch. Unfortunately, the high power Aholes shot the supports from the gong and gong no more.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

Don't mean to spam, but flyboy came up with a relatively intelligent question. Hes getting better!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Don't mean to spam, but flyboy came up with a relatively intelligent question. Hes getting better!




Njaco, you are taunting me aren't you. 

Let's dissect this "intelligent question".



fly boy said:


> actually jammed an AK-47 in the life of the gun becuase it is said that you could leave it in a dead body for a year come back and fire



Leave a battlerifle in a dead body? Come again? For a year and "come back and fire"... what? Start a fire? Sack the Coroner? Sack the undertaker? Fire what?



fly boy said:


> and if they never have how could it jam?



Who is "they" and "never have" what? Died? If the poor GD cadaver in this sick sordid grammar eff-up never died could you still fire an AK in the live body?

fly boy is so behind in his schooling that I can only imagine him finding a job translating cell phone pick up orders at the Salvation Army reclamation site.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

well, I mean, ummm, in general, we got the jist....ok, you win!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2009)

Yes, I love winning. 

I've talked with fly boy, but he doesn't seem to care.


----------



## Amsel (May 15, 2009)

My SKS has jammed a few times as well as my AK, but the problems have always been a problem with the magazines. The Kalashnikov action is a very simple and strong design. The AK-47 is still probably one of the best rifles out there for fighting at the 200 meter range and below. The 7.62x39 is superior in my opinion as far as wound ballistics, but the .223 (5.56 ) is far more accurate.


----------



## fly boy (May 22, 2009)

i really don't just as long as you can read it i am good matt


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2009)

(_shakes head_)


----------



## Matt308 (May 23, 2009)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 24, 2009)

glennasher said:


> We borrowed some Egyptian AKs from the Special Forces armory for some cross training when I was in the 82nd Abn Div. They were pretty worn out and beat up, but they worked fine, until we got some bad ammo. A couple of the rifles would yank the rear of the case head completely off the case, leaving that portion in the chamber. When the bolt tried to chamber another round, it made "The Jam from Hell".
> I'm still not sure if it was a bad chamber in two rifles, or a bad batch of ammo, but we WERE able to clear them and continue on with the training, by sticking a tight patch on a cleaning rod, and twisting it around in the chamber until the rough portion of the case caught in the patch material, and we could withdraw the remnants. That took too long for comfort, but it worked.
> It sure says a lot about AK extractors, that they could pull a case head off the case and keep right on working. Those things shot like crap, but they weren't match rifles anyway.
> All told, I think I'd rather have an M16, though, I like to hit what I aim at.



When I lived in Wyoming I had a .308 CETME that would do exactly that-and the gunsmith (If I remember right) pronounced it a bad bore. Sounds like the same thing( I was shooting Winchester ammo)
I guess out of the millions of AKs in the world you get one or two clapped out and used up with the same problem.


----------

